# New yellow birch root stick



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Spent 2-3 hours in the shop this afternoon working on this one. Really wish I had cut the roots a bit longer so the loop would have been nicer looking but that's the way it goes sometimes. There was probably a reason I cut it the way I did but I don't remember it now. Some really cool color on this one from a slightly yellow tinted white to a deep bronze and gold. The shank is obviously not straight, but it is pretty well balanced. The handle is comfy as either a full length walking stick and as a cane.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It is interesting shape. I look forward to seeing how it develops Dww2.


----------

